# What kind of bird is this?



## PM1234 (24 Apr 2007)

A bird has started to appear outside my window. I've tried googling it but I don't know its name so.....It stands still in the one spot for ages which is beside a small river if this helps at all. There are usually a lot of magpies around but since this bird has appeared they've disappeared. 

Its big ie noticeably big with a long orange bill.  It is black and white although its quite dirty looking so it could also be greyish? Under its beak/neck it has long hair like a beard.  

Would anyone know what it is and why it has suddenly appeared?


----------



## z105 (24 Apr 2007)

A Heron perhaps ?

[broken link removed]


----------



## PM1234 (24 Apr 2007)

Thanks Havealaugh. Its similar looking in size from what I can tell from the photo but its neck isn't as long nor are its legs and it has a lot more hair which is longer on its front. Its very thin and it appears on its own. I'm guessing its fishing/hunting if its a heron. Is it a danger to other birds as when it appears no other bird comes near?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Apr 2007)

I think that the grey heron is our largest bird, so that is the most likely identification.  Differences in colour or hair may be due to it being a juvenile. 

I don't think that the neck sizes vary, so it's probably just [broken link removed]


----------



## PM1234 (24 Apr 2007)

It stretched since I wrote and yes I think it must be a heron. It looks very big and stands absolutely motionless for a long time. Its moved now nearer to the water.  I googled them to check them out and it looks like its hunting for food. I'm living in Dublin near the centre and unsure where it might nest although there is a park nearby so possibly there? I read that they sometimes nest on buildings? Usually there are other birds about but since it arrived (this week) they've taken off.  Is it a danger to other birds or are they just intimidated by its size?


----------



## Gulliver (24 Apr 2007)

Sounds like the Heron allright

The Grey Heron
Ardea cinerea
Corr Réisc

The grey heron is one of Ireland's largest birds. It has a yellow bill and a long neck. This bird is ash grey in colour with a white head and a black crest over the eye. It has yellow legs. The heron breeds between February and August and nests in colonies in the top of high trees, with 1-2 broods and 3-5 eggs in a brood. It catches its prey of fish, insects, frogs, small birds and even rodents by spearing them with its bill and then very skillfully eating them. It can be found near almost any un-polluted water site. When flying its wings beat long, deep and make s-shaped movements. During flight its neck tucked back into the body and the legs trail behind.


----------



## paulfree (24 Apr 2007)

Its not a danger to any other birds,if it was the rooks and crows would be mobbing it to frighten it away.


----------



## z105 (25 Apr 2007)

Make sure you cover your Garden pond with thin wire mesh if you have Goldfish as they like them for supper ! Alternatively buy a plastic Heron from the garden centre as they won't come around your pond if there is another one already there apparentely !


----------



## PM1234 (25 Apr 2007)

Its a little river though I wish it was a pond! I wouldn't have thought there were many fish in it but the heron was back again today so he must be getting something in it. I've yet to see him swoop down to catch anything but will continue to keep an eye out for it. 

Update: I finally saw it move to the edge of the water and catch something although I'm not entirely sure it was a fish! 

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Seagull (26 Apr 2007)

They'll also quite happily eat frogs and toads.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

paulfree said:


> Its not a danger to any other birds,if it was the rooks and crows would be mobbing it to frighten it away.


Not necessarily true - _Herons _in _Blessington Street Basin Park _used to eat the ducklings if they ever strayed into their path.


----------



## Welfarite (26 Apr 2007)

Gulliver said:


> Sounds like the Heron allright
> 
> The Grey Heron
> Ardea cinerea
> ...



Galwegians would love to be in your position!


----------



## ney001 (26 Apr 2007)

I also have a bird question.  We have just built on a new extension and note that we now have a birds nest on either side of it.  One of the nests contains swallows, the other however is a striking bright green bird - any idea what type of bird this is?.  Second question, we have just plastered the extension etc and now want to put up the fascia and guttering but obviously cannot do this until the eggs have hatched - when does this usually happen and is it okay to put up fascia etc and block the nests when the eggs have hatched?


----------



## Welfarite (26 Apr 2007)

You may want to wait until the swallows "fly the nest" as it were. The parents will feed the chicks for weeks until they are ready to go and if uyou block the entry to the nest, the chicks will die. You can block the nest after the birds have flown to prevent their return next year... they like to return to previous nesting places. Be prepared for loads of bird poo under the nest site whilethe chicks are being raised...don't park your car there or, indeed, anywhere on their flight path!


----------



## ney001 (26 Apr 2007)

Welfarite said:


> You may want to wait until the swallows "fly the nest" as it were. The parents will feed the chicks for weeks until they are ready to go and if uyou block the entry to the nest, the chicks will die. You can block the nest after the birds have flown to prevent their return next year... they like to return to previous nesting places. Be prepared for loads of bird poo under the nest site whilethe chicks are being raised...don't park your car there or, indeed, anywhere on their flight path!



yeah already got mess and poo - don't actually mind that.  Am a bit worried about the chicks flying the nest though because my dog is in the yard during the day and might make a snack out of the chicks if they don't make it first attempt.  Any idea of when eggs would hatch??  - i'm curious about the bright green one though, he really is beautiful!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

ney001 said:


> the other however is a striking bright green bird - any idea what type of bird this is?


What size, shape, other markings etc. etc.?


----------



## ney001 (26 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What size, shape, other markings etc. etc.?



To be honest we haven't been able to observe him for long periods.  He comes out in the evening, and we can only seem him as he flies back in under the roof, he's green and on his chest is a darker colour green with little speckles of brown, he's about the size of a thrush - if that makes sense??.


----------



## PM1234 (23 May 2007)

Think I am turning into a twitcher. 

Spotted pigeons circling the heron making loud noises and swooping low around it. Any reason for this? It hasn't deterred the bird from staying around so my birdwatching can continue......

Also I was discussing the heron with a work colleague who told me that they grow up 4 feet in height? This surely can't be correct?


----------



## circle (23 May 2007)

A greenfinch maybe? http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/g/greenfinch/

There are usually herons along the Dodder beside Landsdowne road station, you can see the odd kingfisher flash past there too if you're lucky.


----------



## justsally (24 May 2007)

I've noticed herons seem to be appearing more and more in domestic housing gardens where  garden ponds are becoming very popular.


----------



## pansyflower (24 May 2007)

" think that the grey heron is our largest bird"

...ty the swan.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 May 2007)

Hi pansyflower

You are right. It is the swan, and the Mute Swan in particular. It is not the Heron.

Brendan


----------



## dewdrop (24 May 2007)

AAM people seem fierce interested in birds


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2007)

So...?


----------



## PM1234 (24 May 2007)

Hi Circle,

Its definitely the heron. Had a visitor who saw it and identified it and its the same bird as in the images other posters put up. Although it may be a juvenile I'm still really unsure of the 4ft though? Colleague is adamant that there is one in her area that is?

If so surely everyone would be aware of them and before this one I've never seen one before...?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 May 2007)

They are very common. That doesn't make them any less magnificent to watch.  Strangely enough, I have never seen a heronry in Ireland, although I have seen one abroad. 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2007)

A Heron standing upright and extending it's neck could easily reach 4'. 

_Brendan _- I don't understand the reference to a heronry in the context of this discussion so far...?


----------



## PM1234 (31 May 2007)

A baby has just joined the heron. Isn't doing much but interesting to watch. Am supposing there must be a nest nearby. Should I leave food out or is it messing with nature? If I should leave something - any suggestions?


----------



## circle (31 May 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Hi Circle,
> 
> Its definitely the heron. Had a visitor who saw it and identified it and its the same bird as in the images other posters put up. Although it may be a juvenile I'm still really unsure of the 4ft though? Colleague is adamant that there is one in her area that is?
> 
> If so surely everyone would be aware of them and before this one I've never seen one before...?


 
Sorry, the Greenfinch suggestion was meant for Ney001, they were trying to identify a green-coloured bird.


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2007)

PM1234 said:


> A baby has just joined the heron.


Are the baby's parents not concerned?


----------



## z109 (31 May 2007)

ney001 said:


> I also have a bird question.  We have just built on a new extension and note that we now have a birds nest on either side of it.  One of the nests contains swallows, the other however is a striking bright green bird - any idea what type of bird this is?.  Second question, we have just plastered the extension etc and now want to put up the fascia and guttering but obviously cannot do this until the eggs have hatched - when does this usually happen and is it okay to put up fascia etc and block the nests when the eggs have hatched?



According to my "Bird Book for the Pocket" (1927 edition) swallows are summer migrants from early April-end September, have 4-6 eggs and 2 broods. So you might want to keep an eye on them and get the fascia up between the broods, otherwise you may be waiting until August. Sometime towards the end of June for the end of the first brood? While they return to the same nests, the will find somewhere else close by to nest if they can't get to their previous nest. I've never seen a swallow on the ground, so I wouldn't worry about the dog too much.

Could the green one be a starling? (http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/s/starling/index.asp) (the picture doesn't do justice to it's colour IMO). In that case, the dog will have at least one of them, as they can be poor flyers out of the nest.

My god, I sound like my dad!


----------



## PM1234 (1 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Are the baby's parents not concerned?


 

Perhaps its a stork and not a heron after all  

Any thoughts on bird feed?


----------

